# صور عراة ممنوع تحت ال 16



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2010)

>>
>
>
















>
>
>
>






















>>

>>
>































>
>
>
>
>



















>
>
>
>

































>
>
>
>
>
































>
>
>
>
>







































>
>
>
>
>












































>
>
>
>
>
>





















































>

>>
>
>
>




































>
>
>
>
>



















































>
>
>
>
>
>

























>
>
>
>
>

































>
>
>
>
>
>
















































>
>
>
>
>
>
>












هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد لم تصدقوا















​


----------



## Alcrusader (29 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> >>
> >
> >
> 
> ...


*
LLLLLLLOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

مهضومة! :12F616~137::12F616~137::t11::t11:*


----------



## النهيسى (29 مايو 2010)

ربنا يسامحنى شفتهم

هههههههههههههه


فكره رائعه جدا شكراا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2010)

*اتصدق اتكسفت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (29 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 
انا كنت متاكد ان مش حقيقي 

وقولت يعني دا كليمو  مستحيل 

شكرا يا كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *
> lllllllooooooolllllll
> 
> مهضومة! :12f616~137::12f616~137::t11::t11:*





هههههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ده يا كليمو صور ممنوعة فى المنتدى

ههههههههههههههه لو بلغت هاخد مكافاة
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههه
غضوا البصر يا أعضاااااااااء 
ومين قلعهم ريشهم يا كليمو كده 
هههههههه
ميرسى يا فندم *​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ده يا كليمو صور ممنوعة فى المنتدى
> 
> ...




لا بعرفك غير كدة 

لسانك ضابط يعني

السر عندك بير عميق

عععععععععععععععععع

مش بتعمليها
الا كتير

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مايو 2010)

> لا بعرفك غير كدة
> 
> لسانك ضابط يعني
> 
> ...



لا متخافش سرك فى بير

بس البير مسرب على الشارع كله
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (31 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
ايه ده مش عيب كدة ياكليمو ايه الصور دى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هروح انادى روك واجى
ههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 مايو 2010)

وانا جاى معاكى وشاهد على الصور يا عاشقه 
ههههههههه
شكرا يا كليمو
​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

اخص يامينا اخص 
برده عملتها فينا 
المره دي كمان 
انا قولت مش ها 
اشوف لك اي حاجه 
تاني في القسم 
الترفيهي لاني 
عارفه مقالبك
انا بس استغربت
من العنوان 
ازاي المشرفين 
وافقوا علي حاجه 
زي دي 
لكن اهه الحمدلله 
طلع مقلب من مقالبك 
اخص يامينا اخص 
مردوده لك انشاءالله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (31 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يانهار زي بعضوا 
انا بحسب مينا 
طلعت انتو ياكليمو
دي مصيبه اكبر 
طيب لو كان مينا 
بتاع مقالب وعرفينه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ياخبر احوس هااعمل ايه
مع مينا دلوقتي
لا لا يا كليمو 
اهو ده المقلب التاني
اللي انا شربته 
طب انا ها اخلي روك
يقفل القسم الترفيهي
ده خالص بسببك انت 
ومينا 
ههههههههههه:t11::t11::t11:
سوري يا مينا اصل 
انا عارفه انك بتاع مقالب


----------



## سور (31 مايو 2010)

لما المشرفين يعملوا كده 
باقى الاعضاء يعملوا ايه دا انت القدوه كليمو
حلوه قوى المقلب ده
ولو ان كلنا عارفين انك مش ممكن تجيب حاجه غلط​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 مايو 2010)

ياهبلك هههههههههههه احسن نيتا اديتهملك وانت اللى بعتلى اللينك يعنى فضحت روحك وانتى عارفنى هاوريك فى قسك الرغى بس لما افوق ههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (31 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
أكيد طبعا ما راح نصدق 
شكرا على المقلب


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*النهيسى
هههههههههههه

الى كرسي الاعتراف

ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*كوكى
اتكسفتِ؟؟
هههههههههههههههه

مانا قايل ممنوع تحتى ال 16*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 
انا كنت متاكد ان مش حقيقي 

وقولت يعني دا كليمو  مستحيل 


هههههههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*Coptic MarMar

اللي اعرفوه مش انا اللي قلعتهم

هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البالبا

هههههههههههههههه
ايه ده مش عيب كدة ياكليمو ايه الصور دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هروح انادى روك واجى
*
ايد دة يا بنتي
باين لسانك طويل
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> اخص يامينا اخص
> برده عملتها فينا
> المره دي كمان
> انا قولت مش ها
> ...



*

خلصتي على الراجل يا بنتي

هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

نيتا
هههههههههههههههههههه
يانهار زي بعضوا 
انا بحسب مينا 
طلعت انتو ياكليمو
دي مصيبه اكبر 
طيب لو كان مينا 
بتاع مقالب وعرفينه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ياخبر احوس هااعمل ايه
مع مينا دلوقتي
لا لا يا كليمو 
اهو ده المقلب التاني
اللي انا شربته 
طب انا ها اخلي روك
يقفل القسم الترفيهي
ده خالص بسببك انت 
ومينا 
ههههههههههه:t11::t11::t11:
سوري يا مينا اصل 
انا عارفه انك بتاع مقالب
*
بليز خلاص مش ها عدها 

الا بشكل تاني

ههههههههههههههههه

خلصتي على الراجل

وها تكملي عليا

ههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

ياهبلك هههههههههههه احسن نيتا اديتهملك وانت اللى بعتلى اللينك يعنى فضحت روحك وانتى عارفنى هاوريك فى قسك الرغى بس لما افوق ههههههههههههه

جزيل الشكر لمرورك الظريف

الرب يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (1 يونيو 2010)

*يا فضحتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*
*دا انا اكسفت موت*
*مش تراعى ان فى بنات فى المنتدى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشى يا كليمو*
*ميرسى لهذه الخودعة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2010)

*حلوووووه قووي يا استاذي 


تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يونيو 2010)

*على فكرة الموضوع دة هيكون اكثر مشاهدة لان احنا اغلبنا مراهقين*


----------



## *koki* (2 يونيو 2010)

مبلوعه  يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *يا فضحتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*
> *دا انا اكسفت موت*
> *مش تراعى ان فى بنات فى المنتدى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...




هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا نفرتاري

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا اخي مايكل

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

*mikel coco


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

ادهم



شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

**koki*
هههههههههههههه
ايه يعني*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*hero mena gerges

وانت كمان عايز تطول لسان

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً يا باشا*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مكانتش متوقعة منك يا كليمووووووو
انك تحط الصور دي على المنتتدى ههههههههههه

ارجع لربك 

حلوة الصورة بجد ضحكتني​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مكانتش متوقعة منك يا كليمووووووو
> انك تحط الصور دي على المنتتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> ارجع لربك
> ...



هههههههههههه
انا نفسي ما كنتش اتصور اني اقدر اعمل كده
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايه ده   
عيب ياخويا استغفر الله وتب
لازم تلبسهم الحجاب ههههه

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ايه ده
> عيب ياخويا استغفر الله وتب
> لازم تلبسهم الحجاب ههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا كليمو​*


هههههههههههههه
صحيح  انهم اسلام
لكن متحررين
هههههههه
مشكورة لمرورك العطر


----------

